# NSD - (New Stuff Day) Nikon D3100 and Music Related Artwork! (56k Joke, etc)



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2012)

So on Monday I was very happy to have a D3100/18-55mm AF-S Lens/16gb Memory Card kit arrive. This being my first DSLR of my own, I only have a teeny tiny bit of experience with one, but nevertheless, this being a great beginner's camera, I haven't had any trouble getting a good picture out of it, at least to my standards 

I was too excited to take many pics of it with my phone, but here's a couple.










So today, I had two very special prints arrive. They are both from Wood and Cloud, a publishing company run by artist Tom Gilmour and Paul Green, singer of The Arusha Accord.
I was lucky (and quick) enough to score myself prints 1/80 and 1/100 of two prints I've loved ever since seeing them, so much so, I've had them as wallpapers and physical copies on CD, as well as part of one on a shirt. 

Anyways, here's the pictures I took with the new camera, of the Arusha Accord - The Echoes Verses (by Tom Gilmour) and Devil Sold His Soul - A Fragile Hope (By Paul Jackson) prints:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2012)

And here's a few shots I took yesterday when the camera arrived:
















Arusha Shirt


----------



## Fiction (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome shots, mayne!

I've been meaning to pick up a DSLR, but I keep tossing up whether to grab a Camera or a Video Camera.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought I'd get this since it's a very easy to use DSLR AND 1080p video camera with auto focus. Can also be found very cheap on eBay.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, almost half price compared to Australian retail.

I'll probably end up grabbing one soon, as the video is going to be *much* better then my iPhone anyways.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2012)

Same deal as me, I was finding it for over 1000 new in stores, and they only sell it with larger lenses than I'd like. I also bought it to replace taking photos and video with my iPhone.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 17, 2012)

Epic! Congrats, Pry!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks B!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 17, 2012)

Got that same exact camera and I love it. Great buy for sure!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice camera! You also have a pretty kitty :3


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 20, 2012)

This is beautiful. How much did you get this bad boy for?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2012)

It was $629 AUD from Hong Kong with a 16gb SD card. I believe you can get them for closer to 500 in the states.

I'm honestly floored by how well this thing performs, I was expecting to have trouble getting the shots I want, but that's not the case at all.

I've been playing around with video, filming a friend playing some riffs, and that's been looking great too. Does really well getting close up action.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's some video:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ver-video-pod-x3-nikon-d3100.html#post2835015


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> It was $629 AUD from Hong Kong with a 16gb SD card. I believe you can get them for closer to 500 in the states.
> 
> I'm honestly floored by how well this thing performs, I was expecting to have trouble getting the shots I want, but that's not the case at all.
> 
> I've been playing around with video, filming a friend playing some riffs, and that's been looking great too. Does really well getting close up action.



WOW that isn't bad at all!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff, man. My ex has a D3100. It's supposedly an entry-level DSLR, but it definitely produces the goods! You might want to look into a fast-aperture prime lens for low-light situations, cuz the kit lens doesn't perform too well in those conditions and I find that the on-board flash tends to ruin pictures more often than not. I'd suggest something like the 50mm f1.8 G. They can be had pretty cheap, and come in really handy! They also serve as excellent portrait lenses


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 26, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Wow, almost half price compared to Australian retail.
> 
> I'll probably end up grabbing one soon, as the video is going to be *much* better then my iPhone anyways.



dude jbhifi do grey / direct imports now check their site


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Good stuff, man. My ex has a D3100. It's supposedly an entry-level DSLR, but it definitely produces the goods! You might want to look into a fast-aperture prime lens for low-light situations, cuz the kit lens doesn't perform too well in those conditions and I find that the on-board flash tends to ruin pictures more often than not. I'd suggest something like the 50mm f1.8 G. They can be had pretty cheap, and come in really handy! They also serve as excellent portrait lenses


That's definitely going to be my next purchase for this thing, I'm quite excited to see how well it perform with low light oriented lens


----------

